# Cemetery Worker Robs Grave of Fender Telecaster



## Frightmaster-General (Sep 9, 2011)

Rock n' roll grave robber Steven Conard, a 39-year-old grounds worker at the Allouez Catholic Cemetery in Wisconsin, was placed under arrest on Saturday and charged with "felony theft from person or corpse." Confronted at his home, Conard had confessed to removing a Fender Telecaster from the coffin of Randall Jourdan, a beloved father and grandfather who for years told everyone he knew that his dying wish was to be buried with the "pride and joy" guitar he'd played for over 40 years.

The rest of the story here: http://gawker.com/5844156/


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Hhahahaa! Look at the comment under the article and the pic of Telly Savalas!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

thats low! Let the corpse have his priceless guitar!


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

That is just stupid.


----------

